
Ask HN: Teenager’s parents asking for tech: Python vs Excel. - DrNuke
I met a nephew of mine for Christmas after a few years, he is now a teenager and does not want to study at university level, so his parents asked me for a technological path forward and a job. I am torn between suggesting the Python language as a scalable ecosystem (easy enough to pick the basics, good in the case he will reconsider studying in the future) and the MS Excel as a swiss-knife, door-opening skill for employment. What do you think about? Thanks and Happy 2020!
======
smt88
In the US, someone with no college degree and Excel skills is going to get a
data entry job. He will not work on any satisfying technology job, at least
not without a lot of blood, sweat, tears, and extreme luck first.

There are unpaid internships that require Master's degrees these days. A
college degree has become as vital now as a high school diploma was in the
80s.

Python is a better bet, but there are still tons of grads to hire with Python
skills. I recently posted a data science opportunity and got 250 resumes
before the end of the day, many of whom had Master's degrees or PhDs.

If your nephew insists against college, which is a huge mistake (there are
lots of easy, nearly-free public schools he could attend), he should look into
trade schools. Our country has a shortage of electricians, for example.

------
tomohawk
If teenager is interested in hands on and technology includes the skilled
trades, then apprenticeship in a trade is a really good route. Plumbing,
electrical, mason, carpentry, welding, ... many choices here.

Another possibility is to get into the military. You can learn technical
skills and achieve postings where a security clearance is required. You can
then transition to a decent living as a contractor. Being in the military also
may clarify what the teenager does or does not want to do.

------
NPMaxwell
For the Python route -- or Javascript -- there are a huge number of
introductions and learning projects, some of which will appeal to a teenager.
For MS Excel, I've never seen any training or learning materials that are
interesting even to already-employed office workers. Maybe there is a local
small business that would be willing to have him help with their finances? A
value of MS Excel as an introduction to programming is the ability to create
macro scripts by recording what you're doing. This can help establish a mental
model of scripting as writing out what gets done.

------
utopian3
Both. Sometimes I use Python, sometimes I use a spreadsheet. Sometimes I
ingest the spreadsheet into Python, and sometimes I ingest it via a bash one-
liner. The right tool, for the right job.

------
szferi137
I think these are good, reasonable choices. You can even show ways how python
can automatize some Excel tasks. A bit dated but good into to the subject is
'Automate the Boring Stuff' book.
[https://automatetheboringstuff.com/chapter12/](https://automatetheboringstuff.com/chapter12/)

